# Places in South Florida to go on a very casual bike ride?



## carlflow (Jun 12, 2012)

Is there anywhere to very casually and recreationally bike in the South Florida/Miami/Broward area? Probably no faster than 12mph Probably with like a wide bike lane, no intersections and very light to no traffic and preferably nice scenery? Im taking a friend out to bike with me. Very casual

I was thinking maybe Brickell but ive never biked there before and dont know where in the area would be good. Are the beaches any good? I would think the sidewalk next to the beach would be crowded with pedestrians so its making me think.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Key Biscayne beaches would be OK--the old zoo is fun to ride around in. Lots of hardcores and medium cores on the roads to and from though. There is a bike path along Old Cutler Road that takes you past the Fairchild Tropical Gardens and Matheson Hammock Park, which is nice. You're going to have to contend with intersections pretty much wherever you go, though.


----------



## Wuaname (Mar 5, 2013)

All the places he mentioned. You can also drive up to Weston.


----------

